# What my GSD should NOT eat! ???



## Rich73Kelly (Dec 5, 2011)

As the most of you know and probably don't need to be said, most large dogs are like a garbage disposal and will eat pretty much anything we put down in front of them or they can get out of the garbage! Not to bad mouth or be negative but, we all know, if there is meat scraps in the trash, the dog wants it! This is all I'm saying! 
Now to the point of me starting this discussion, ... If any of you have read my previous posts, I was pretty adamant (sp?) about not feeding my girl table scraps! Well, last week we went to PetSmart to review and compare some brand name foods to get Sheena off of Pedigree and put her on a healthier diet. There happened to be a rep there from Nutro. <Yea, we ended up getting her Nutro Max for Large Breeds.> Anyway, this rep explained to us that dogs are carnivours (sp?) and need variety in their diets! So, we decided, we will give her bits of what we are eating {IN HER DISH} mixed with her kibble. I am not going to look through 78 pages of discussion to see if this has been covered so, my question or, suggestion is this, maybe a Moderator could place a "Sticky" with the rest on food no-no's or something to that effect. This rep did rattle off a bunch of stuff they shouldn't have ... like we all know, no chocolate for our canine friends ... but, I am almost 60 and forgot half of what she rattled off before we left the store ... lol! I would like some kind of, maybe printable list to put on the refrigerator, of people foods thst are "Good" for them, what they can do without, what NOT to give them, what bones are ok to give them, what bones, say, will splinter, so they should never have ... maybe, what "Fat" off of cooked meat is ok for them ...... etc.
I realize for most of you seasoned owners, this is all common sense but, this is a new thing for us and we want only the best for her.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Off the top of my head....

onions
garlic
grapes


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pistachio's
Alot of fat (could cause pancreatitis )
Green potato skins
Chocolate

Do a search for foods poisonous to dogs


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Hops
Any medication meant for humans
Sugarless gum (or anything else) with xylitol in it. It is used in mouthwash, toothpaste, gums and mints and is deadly to dogs.

Chocolate, especially dark chocolate 
macadamia nuts


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/144690-fruits-veggie-list.html


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

My biggest no-no for what any dog should eat is Nutro. It's toxic waste, go read up on the dogs and cats who are dying and becoming very sick (lots of kidney/liver failure) because of their crap. You'd be better off feeding whatever is IN the garbage. Oh and when your pet gets sick, don't expect them to give a **** because they wont. Been there, done that. Hate when those reps try to talk people into their food. 

Though as far as "people" foods go, my dogs eat everything for the most part. I don't feed chocolate, alcohol, macadamia nuts, grapes/raisins, anything with xylitol or potato skins. And no cooked bones unless it's been pressure cooked to the point you can smoosh them between your fingers. Raw bones are the only OK bones to feed otherwise. Anything else is pretty much free game. I do even feed onions and garlic though some people will say it's a no-no or say that garlic is ok but not onions. Our families dogs have always lived long, happy and healthy lives with no issues on either. Obviously I'm not going to feed them a whole bulb but a little in some stew or something has never killed them and some garlic powder/pills each day works wonders for flea control. :thumbup:

If you just want a short list, you can't go wrong with the following:

Any kind of muscle meat
Plain yogurt
Cottage cheese
Most veggies and fruits (Most popular tend to be things like carrots and apples )
Eggs (Some say to hard boil because of the avidin in it which is destroyed by cooking, I've always just fed them raw...Never had a dog with a vitamin B deficiency because of it nor have I ever heard of it happening )


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't feed any of mine cooked bones. 

and No chocolate.

Or broccoli. I've heard good and bad things about dog's eating broccoli, I just don't feed it to mine.

My oldest boy has a sensitive stomach, so I am a little picky about what he eats. The other two are pretty much fine with anything.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I didn't feed it to him... but the bar of soap was missing from the shower yesterday  

My hope is that he hid it somewhere and didn't eat it. He is acting normal so I am not worrying about it.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Electrical outlets
Carpet
Wires
Clothing....

In all seriousness though, the big ones I hear are chocolate, dairy, and onions. Something about onions destroying blood cells. I have no idea how true that is or not.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

GSKnight said:


> I didn't feed it to him... but the bar of soap was missing from the shower yesterday
> 
> My hope is that he hid it somewhere and didn't eat it. He is acting normal so I am not worrying about it.


BTW... just found the missing soap. It was not eaten. But, somehow... it mysteriously made it from the shower to down in the couch cushions. I wonder how that happened?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Paper - be careful of paper - like napkins and paper towels that have food scent/residue on them....

Lee


----------



## Rich73Kelly (Dec 5, 2011)

ChancetheGSD said:


> My biggest no-no for what any dog should eat is Nutro. It's toxic waste, go read up on the dogs and cats who are dying and becoming very sick (lots of kidney/liver failure) because of their crap. You'd be better off feeding whatever is IN the garbage. Oh and when your pet gets sick, don't expect them to give a **** because they wont. Been there, done that. Hate when those reps try to talk people into their food.


ARE YOU SERIOUS?? !!! I kinda had a feeling, once I mentioned I got a bag, someone would have a negative response! Don't know why, but I did! If this is the case, why is it still on the market? Are there not restrictions on what can be marketed? 
Lets try this, then, ... what brands nationally available are GOOD FOOD and not "TOXIC WASTE" ??? I do shop at PetSmart ... I have read here where members have stated to stay away from there too! There is also a pet store here, I don't know if they are local or national, called Pet Supplies Plus, we could shop at. There is also Petco and a TSC (Tractor Supply Company) nearby. We aren't rich folks so, we do prefer to stay around $1.00/lb. ... nothing exotic costing much more than that! There is no Costco around here so, Kirkland is out!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Are peppers o.k. because I just discovered Jazz likes them?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Rich73Kelly said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS?? !!! I kinda had a feeling, once I mentioned I got a bag, someone would have a negative response! Don't know why, but I did! If this is the case, why is it still on the market? Are there not restrictions on what can be marketed?
> Lets try this, then, ... what brands nationally available are GOOD FOOD and not "TOXIC WASTE" ??? I do shop at PetSmart ... I have read here where members have stated to stay away from there too! There is also a pet store here, I don't know if they are local or national, called Pet Supplies Plus, we could shop at. There is also Petco and a TSC (Tractor Supply Company) nearby. We aren't rich folks so, we do prefer to stay around $1.00/lb. ... nothing exotic costing much more than that! There is no Costco around here so, Kirkland is out!


I feed Sportmix to active dogs. Many here will say it's garbage but it's well within budget range ($25 for 50lb), no GMO ingredients, never been recalled and it feeds out great. :thumbup: I get it from Tractor Supply. For anyone picky about ingredients, I always recommend their lamb & rice formula. (purple bag)

Kilocalories per cup: 448 | Kilocalories per Kg:3,948

Ingredients
Lamb Meal, Brewers Rice, Chicken Meal, Rice Flour, Rice Bran, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of natural Vitamin E), Dried Beet Pulp, Dried Egg Product, Salt, Yeast Culture, Potassium Chloride, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Niacin Supplement, Choline Chloride, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Calcium Iodate, Copper Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Magnesium Oxide.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein, not less than 23.0%
Crude Fat, not less than 14.0%
Crude Fiber, not more than 3.0%
Moisture, not more than 10.0%



I don't know what all you can get at Pet Supplies Plus but at Petsmart, there are many good choices. You could try Authority, I've heard of people having a lot of success with it.  My grandmas dogs did great on it when she switched from Pedigree to it. It runs just under $1/lb.

I personally wouldn't look too deep into rating sites and things or even many peoples opinions on kibble. I only warn about Nutro because I have personally had a BAD experience. Nothing is worse than having your dog vomiting up blood, having bloody diarrhea, so lethargic she wont get up to go outside and potty much less play or even just MOVE around the house and the vets can't figure out what's wrong. It was awful.  It eventually hit me that it started when I switched her food. Once I took her off of it, she started getting better. Upon research, I was NOT the only person going through this. Far too many animals are dying from this food and because pet food isn't regulated well, it's still allowed to be sold and fed to innocent animals. (They never even had to recall it!!) I had better luck feeding Alpo and Kibbles N' Bits than I did feeding Nutro and THAT says something...A neighbor of mine had a Labrador that was CONSTANTLY puking and having diarrhea issues. The dog was never NOT sick. Guess what they fed? Nutro. I begged them to switch but they decided instead to just dump the dog at the shelter.  I have no doubt in my mind a food change would have saved that dogs life.


----------

